# 15 years offgrid now



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well we have been off grid now for 15 years after we built this ICF block home. Some improvements, larger flooded batteries by Rolls/Surrett, 4 instead of 32 T-105's. Added more solar panels, Bergey 1000 wind turbine still going strong. Still have the original two Trace 4024 inverters, newer Outback 100amp controllers though.Been retired for 6 years now.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, been at PS for 10years, more active way back when Naekid was active


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> Well we have been off grid now for 15 years after we built this ICF block home. Some improvements, larger flooded batteries by Rolls/Surrett, 4 instead of 32 T-105's. Added more solar panels, Bergey 1000 wind turbine still going strong. Still have the original two Trace 4024 inverters, newer Outback 100amp controllers though.Been retired for 6 years now.


Do you have any photos you can post?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sure, tomorrow


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

new 4 batteries vs the old


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

bunkerbob said:


> new 4 batteries vs the old


Lookin Good!


----------



## JustPassinThru (Nov 10, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> new 4 batteries vs the old


Obviously I can't see the space where your batteries are located, but I'd suggest that you move the fire extinguished. From the way it looks, if the batteries catch fire you'll have to go through the flames in order to retrieve it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

JustPassinThru said:


> Obviously I can't see the space where your batteries are located, but I'd suggest that you move the fire extinguished. From the way it looks, if the batteries catch fire you'll have to go through the flames in order to retrieve it.


Good point, this is one of three in the garage, I keep them on opposite sides, additionally there are 4 auto extinguishers just above the bank and the inverters. The old photo of the T-105s and steel rack was replaced by the Rolls Surrette battery bank,


----------

